# Demodex ridden dog



## Rescuedpuppy (Jul 28, 2008)

I am a volunteer/fosterer with a rescue group called Best Friends FurEver, www.furever.org

I recently took in a 6 month old, demodex ridden, hairless dog with open sores from a vet we work with here in Texas.

I am wondering what experience anyone has with severe demodex and staph. How long until it is gone, what meds did you use, holistic, homeopathic...etc?


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Jul 16, 2008)

Mitaban Dip works good if you can still get it from the vets. It's been awhile since I've picked up dip to use for demodex. 
The best way I've found though is to give the dog a bath in Dawn dish detergent as you want to strip off all the grease on that dog's skin, making the most of the dip. 
Then after toweled dry - use a kitchen sponge to apply the dip to the dog. The sponge will prevent the dip from just dripping randomly into eyes and ears, giving you a bit more control over that stuff LoL.
Mitaban is used once a week for two weeks. Hair usually starts growing back by the 2nd week. 

I've been using a new pill for my dogs lately called comfortis. It's a once a month flea pill that I get from my vet. Though advertised to kill fleas, I found that it got rid of my tick problem!! I'm wondering if it would help with mange? It's by the makers of capstar and works within the first 30 mins to an hour for fleas. Atleast fleas & ticks would be one less thing to worry about on itching.

Hopefully I've typed something you can use.


----------

